# One touch window not working....



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Sure. I don't see why not.



Mdriver315 said:


> *Do you think it would be possible for me to make the switch that raises and lowers all of the windows one-touch up? It is currently one touch down only. *


----------



## coppee (Sep 4, 2003)

*moonroof one touch*



Alex Baumann said:


> It's a common problem. Try to fix it with initializing. If it doesn't work, go to your dealer. They either upload a new software or change the motor.
> 
> To fix the sunroof, note the position of the roof (closed, open, or tilted). Let's use the "tilted" as our example. Press and hold the sunroof switch in the tilted position (i.e. press the switch straight up). Hold it for 20 seconds- This should reinitialize and it should work properly now - Source E46Fanatics FAQs


Alex,
I initialized my moonroof as the one touch was not working. After 20 sec it made a short noise. But it still does not work. Would this, then, indicate a bad switch? Other movement functions work fine.
Scott


----------

